
On semicolons, pseudo-technical and subjective arguments, revisited - jgalvez
http://robotlolita.me/2012/04/16/on-semicolons-and-subjective-discussions-revisited.html
======
msie
The length of the post is an argument against ASI. If you are not writing code
for others then be my guest. Don’t expect others to put up with your clever
antics. Another reason I hate the JavaScript world. Waste of talent.

~~~
megaman22
> Another reason I hate the JavaScript world. Waste of talent.

This about sums up every clever thing I've seen in JS land.

I just wonder what people who are so adept at banging rocks together could do
with proper tools.

